# Terrible accident, but there is hope.



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Today as I was driving home from work along the highway, I saw a cat get hit HARD by a car. The car must have been going 120km/h at least. The cats whole back end was literally smushed, and it was trying to drag itself with it's front legs off the road. I will never forget the look on the cats face. Cars kept going, no one stopped. I slammed on my brakes and pulled onto the shoulder. The cat was lying down, almost dead by this time, in absolute shock looking at me with wide green eyes. Even though I knew in the back of my mind that this cat had no chance, I did the first thing I could think of. As a summer job, I work for a landscaping company, and I tow a lawnmower around with me in my car. The lawnmower sits on a big blanket so my car doesn't get too dirty. I grabbed the blanket and wrapped the cat up tight, put him in my car and bee-lined it as FAST as I could go to the vet. When I got to the vet, to my surprise the cat was still alive. The vet took him to the back immediatly and put him on fluids. He lost both his back legs and his tail and a lot of blood. It is hard to say if he will live through the night, the vet surgically removed any shattered bone, so his back "stumps" have been cut cleanly now. We are all baffled by the fact that no vital organs are seriously damaged. He is on fluids, pain medication and he's really out of it. The vet said it is a miracle he survived the drive to the vets. He said he should have died instantly. 

Anyway, please keep this cat in your thoughts. If he lives through the night, his chances will go WAY up of living a better life. He will have no back legs, and will be on wheels which will be attached by a harness around his body. He has a lot of recovering to do. I just can't stop thinking, what if I hadn't been there? He would have died on the side of the road, he would be dead now. This just drives into my head even more why it's important to keep your cats indoors. I need a name for this guy if he lives, as I will be adopting him.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, that breaks my heart  Bless you for stopping to get him, and then for taking him to the vet and being willing to save his life. He sounds like a fighter, and I am praying for him. I can't thank you enough for what you did.........when I worked at the vet , I saw far too many hit-by-car strays brought in, ripped apart, and we had to euthanize most of them, because nobody was willing to pay for/adopt them. Thank you for being so kind, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

That must have been awful to witness.  I've never seen a cat get hit by a car and if I ever did it would break my heart so much.  

The fact that no vital organs were damaged the poor little thing would have suffered for a long time before dying. You were his guardian angel.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I can't stand seeing any animal get hit by a car. What an terrible experience for you.  
No matter what happens you did a wonderful thing for this poor kitty.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Maleke you are such a wonderful person - thank you for finding ressources to do this beautiful act of kindness. 
It is hard being on the roads because of situations like these. 
I am curious - did this kitty ever hiss at you? I have been in situaions like these and usually they hissed at me - which meant they weren't tamed. I wish more people would take note and not leave their pets outdoors - it is too cruel especially if they live close to busy roads.
I am not sure what color his fur is but I have some name suggestions - Radar, Sammie, Arrow, Benny - I assume he is a boy

I will keep him in my heart - may he be strong through the night and get over this bump


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh my! I am so sorry to hear about this poor kitty. What an angel you are to help him! I hope so much he makes it through the night! Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i'm so glad you were there, maleke. 

since he lost 2 legs, you can't call him tripod. hmmm. dipod?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh my! I really hope that poor kitty makes it. If he loses his hind-legs, there are animal wheel chairs out there! I just hope he can get a home if he surives. The poor cat. I seen a cat get hit once. it was hit on the HEAD. The back end of the cat was running in circles around the head. Then the next car hit it AGAIN and killed it. It was horrible!

Few people would stop to see if an animal hit by another vehicle would stop and check on the animal. Even fewer would take it to the vet! You are a true angel!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Maleke, I can't put into words the praise you deserve for caring for this cat. I pray that this brave little cat lives and gets his wheels! If he makes it I would call him Rocky, after the Stallone movies, because he is fighting unbelievable odds. God bless you. You are certainly doing His work!


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, Maleke...you have a heart of gold to help that poor helpless cat. I am always amazed at how indifferent others can be to the plight of animals. Bless you for making a difference.

I'm praying that little kitty makes an amazing recovery, and I'll be waiting to hear from you about how he's doing.

Lisa


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

What a good heart you have! What a frightening thing to witness - I've never seen an animal hit by a car. I can't even imagine how awful that must have been - but what a fighter!! He is so lucky - not only to have survived the accident without injuring any major organs, but to have you be his guardian angel in this whole situation.

He will be in my thoughts tonight - please keep us posted!


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

this is one of the sweetest stories, I've read in a long time. It was fate that you were there for that poor cat. He obviously has a will to live. 

I will keep him in my prayers tonight. 

Please keep us updated on his recover.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm so glad you were there to help! most people are too self absorbed to help other people out, let alone an animal. best of luck to both of you, i'll be rooting!


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

There is hope yet for this world where there are people like you out there.. *Hugs* You have such a beautiful heart..makes me cry just thinking about the kitty and from the wonderness in your soul. *sigh*


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

i hate hearing about kitties getting hurt in the dangerous streets... i've never seen one get hit, but i've seen enough dead ones along the side of the freeway. and i've just seen enough cats running around to make me worried for them. i will keep your kitty in my prayers, god bless your soul for taking notice and helping him out. :::big hug:::

-- brite


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

Reading that brought tears to my eyes. You have such a heart of gold doing what you did. It frustrates me when people do things like this and then don't have the decency to stop to check the animal is okay. I mean whoever hit the cat must of known they hit something.

Please keep us updated on how he/she is getting on.

I have thought of some names for he/she: 

Animosus - which is latin for courageous
Abudantia - Goddess of luck, abundance and prosperity. 
Sors - God of luck 
Virtus - God of courage 
Kimball - celtic for warrior
Kendrick - celtic for royal power
Devlin - gaelic for fierce bravery
Keller - gaelic for a little companio


----------



## Lilykins (Sep 11, 2003)

That's so terrible. My cat got hit by a car and we live in a quiet street, so learned my lesson the hard, heartbreaking way. I don't understand how anyone could just keep driving after hitting an animal.  
I hope the little darling pulls through. I will be thinking of him/her.


----------



## 93SRV (Oct 27, 2003)

there are not enough people out there like you!!

i hope he does ok.. any word this morning?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Maleke, there are no words... saint, maybe?

I'm keeping that poor kitty and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps Angel would also describe Maleke.

I'm praying now, Maleke. We're all holding our breath, waiting for the news. Of course, you are even more anxious than we are!.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

He lived through the night! Looks like he's on the road to recovery now. I have taken some pictures so I have before and after pictures so I can show you how bad he is now, and then hopefully how good he will be later when he's got his "wheels". He is still dopey, because he is on a lot of pain medication, but he purrs when I pet him. He never did hiss yesterday when I went to pick him up off the road, he just looked at me with a kind of pleading expression. There was no way I was going to let him die there. The vet says he's only about a year old. Poor little guy. Oh well, his life will only get better from here. It's amazing how animals can recover after losing limbs....unlike humans who get depressed about it for months. Cats and dogs just kind of accept it, and work so hard to learn how to deal without the extra limbs right away. I can't wait to start him on his training wheels! But that's a long way off yet. I'm just so relieved he lived. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless his little ***** cat heart! He must have been in shock, and perhaps didn't feel the pain, because it would have been horrible. I am so grateful that he survived, and will continue praying for our brave little soldier! We want to know every detail of his recovery. If he makes it, you deserve jewels in your crown, and he will always have a special place in our hearts!


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

people like you make me feel like this society has a chance of not going to ****. God knows I would have not been able to bear the sight of it and probably would have just driven away.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Maleke - I'm SO glad to hear that he made it through the night! The image of him purring while you pet him just makes me all happy weepy. Can't wait to see the little fella.

I had a thought on a name: Tykhe (greek - was the personification of fortune, chance and luck). 

I will continue sending all my good vibes and thoughts your way.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Oh, Praise the Lord! God placed you Maleke exactly at that spot and at that time! What a mercy!!! What amazing news!!! Out of the darkness came a wonderful ray of light! Thank you for helping that helpless little baby, what a kind kind thing to do. I bet your heart skipped many a beat yesterday until you heard the news today. We're all cheering for you and that truly amazing little one!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, I'm so happy he made it though the night!! I couldn't wait to get on and look for an update on him. Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I was just thinking about the litter box issue. At the pet store near me they have Norwegian Pygmy goats that use a litterbox (the goats are residents and not for sale). It has very short sides (like maybe an inch) that I think wheels could get over very easily. Have you considered your litter box options yet?


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I thought of maybe buying a low litter box and making a little ramp for him. It would be a big box, and if I can't find one with low sides I can get my boyfriend to cut the sides down really low so a ramp will be no problem. That was my only thought so far on this.....any other ideas would be great. 

A small update: The vet said he's really starting to come around. Someone went in to check on him today and he was awake and the vet told me he has the huskiest, cutest little meow! I can't wait to hear it! 

Ospunkyo: I think I will name him Tykhe! What a neat name! Somehow it suits him.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Boy, the excitement over Tykhe is just jumping from the screen!!! This is just the neatest story, oh to hear that meow after all he has gone through! I would cry  How precious! What a trooper! We're praying, keep us up to date, please! :wink:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh, I am so happy for ou both. What a great story  I love happy endings. I have a litter box suggestion... Boris is so obese that no conventional litter box will work for him, so we had to do some fast thinking :lol: We bought a 66 quart Rubbermaid Tub from Wal Mart for about 10 dollars. The demensions of it are 40"by20" and it is 4 inches tall. It is workng great, and I think a ramp could be easily built onto it. It is pretty big, but it would give him room to maneuver. Anyway, hope this helps, and again, I am so happy for you both


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Aww! I'm so happy - and touched - to hear that your naming him Tykhe! 

A few thoughts on the litter box thing: It could be potentially very messy, but aren't there absorbant pads for house-training puppies? Maybe helpful just for the first few recovery weeks. But he might like to dig - and bury - his stuff. Some sort of very low sided box would probably be best. Like an overturned lid of a plastic storage box?

My cat Pfeffa has had very weak back legs since she was a baby. She can get around pretty well now, but no high jumps, and when she gets scared, it's sad to watch her scramble away using only her front legs with her back legs just being dragged along behind. ANYWAY, my point is, her front legs became very, very strong. I've seen her climb a scratching post with just her front legs - it's actually pretty amazing. Tykhe will probably adapt in a similar way and become very strong in his front legs and torso and eventually be able to do pull himself over the edge of a low litter box. 

He sounds like just a little dear. SO happy for you! When do you get to see him next?


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Maleke, I pray for Tykhe's recovery and for God to keep you and bless you richly, for yoursacrifice to fill this poor kitty's needs.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so happy to hear this piece of news about Tykhe!
I will keep you and him in my thoughts.
Tell us more about the cute little meow


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Talk about a story that first breaks your heart  then warms your heart.  Do you think the local newspaper may want to run a story on the cat, or would you rather not publicize it? If you can't adopt him yourself that would be a sure way to get enough publicity that people may be fighting over him. :wink:


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Yippee Tykhe!!! 

I'm so happy to hear that he's on the road to recovery. Maleke, it is people like you, so unselfish and caring that make the world a better place to be. Based on what I've read so far, you're definitely someone who talks the talk and walks the walk.

Can't wait to see pics of the little guy on his new wheels.

Hugs to you both!!

Lisa


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

That is exellent that there is improvement in his condition! Even with a wheelie ramp to the litterbox, I'd be prepared to help him clean up the wheels of the chair afterwards! Hopefully he'll adjust to the wheels really quickly once he gets them. I'd be chasing my wheels for hours if they pet me on it! :lol: Tykhe is a great name, if that's you decide. Be sure to get us plenty of updates on his road to recovery!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

What a wonderful thing for you to do Maleke. You have a heart of gold. 
I'm so glad the kitty has made it through the night. Be sure and give us lots of updates!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Maleke! I'm so glad you did this! Please keep us updated, and of course when the time comes, I want to see pictures.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- what a great story. It made me start to cry, first out of sadness and then happiness. If I may ask, how do you pronounce the name? As far as the litterbox goes, perhaps there is a way to make a little one that he can just roll over, and do his business in it without having to get stuck in the sand? Pulling himself in and out might be pretty difficult, especially at first. What did your vet say about that? Perhaps the makers of the kitty wheels have thought of that, and they have a better solution.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I can't wait for pictures. It's an amazing story for sure.

I love the Rocky name by the way - seems very touch and fitting.

Or Trike (as in Tricycle), if that isn't mean sounding. Or how about Tonka? Cause he's a tough guy (and has a cool set of wheels).

I'll be interested on seeing how that works. I've seen them before on TV and such but have always wondered how they sleep and such.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Bean said:


> Or how about Tonka? Cause he's a tough guy (and has a cool set of wheels).


Lol, that one is perfect.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I saw him today and he is doing well. Much more alert, and the vet has started giving him some wet food. I pronounce his name "tyke".....not "teek" or "tiki". I just think it sounds cute! For the litter box, I was told to use newspaper to start, and then start adding kitty litter. Apparently, they are fine in the litter as long as it's not deep. It will need to be cleaned every day though, so that he doesn't drive through poop and wheel it all over the carpet!!! I have some pictures, but our scanner won't work for some reason. My boyfriend is going to figure it out tomorrow, so hopefully I can post some of the new kitty, as well as my other 2 that half of you haven't seen because our scanner has been broken for so long! It's so funny, Tykhe has to be "fitted" for his wheels. Hahaha....that's going to be an interesting day! I will be sure to take pictures of all of his different expressions! I'm sure he's going to be so pleased....haha. Thanks again for all your kind thoughts, words and suggestions. I will definately keep you updated on his progress....it seems more like he belongs to all of us than just to me since everyone has been so involved and so caring.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think Rocky, Trike, and Tonka are all good names actually. I don't think Trike sounds mean, because I think he'll adapt to his disability very well, and his story is something amazing. It would be different if it was a depressing part of his life and he was ashamed of it. But this is something to celebrate, he's going to be okay, and he's going to have a way to get around!


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

What an amazing story!! Good luck with his recovery!!

I've heard that Carefresh bedding works as well as newspaper for recovering cats... and smells a lot less, too. I used newspaper for my rabbits for a while, but switched back to Carefresh pretty soon because of the terrible smell from the newspaper!! Might help reduce the smell in Tykhe's box.

It's so wonderful of you to do all this for the poor cat!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I treasure every bit of news about this special kitty. He is living proof of the power of love. He means so much to us!


----------



## Vlentil (Jun 18, 2004)

Tykhe is pronounced "Teehee" in Greek (I speak it). The first vowel sound is the one that's accented. Of course, you can pronounce it any way you want, I just thought you'd like to know that!

Have fun with him.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

So glad to hear that he is doing better....give him a pat for me


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am happy to hear that there won't be any problems with the litter box. Someone was mentioning something about how challenged kitties like Tykhe sleep. So I am really interested to find out more about that. 
I cannot wait to see his pictures - to see those special eyes that carry so much courage and hope behind them...He is truly inspiring along with his mommy, Maleke


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

warms my heart to hear he's getting better. you are definitely an amazing person to be doing this.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

thats truely heartwarming to know  
you are such a great person for helping him and may the rest of ur lives together be a treat :wink:


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I guess maybe I hadn't fully read all of the posts here for the answer to this question. It sounds like you are planning to keep this poor little cat. I can't imagine you being able to let him go after all you have done for him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Is there any news, Maleke?


----------



## erika_4404 (Jun 18, 2004)

I think what you did was a wondreful thing and I hope he makes it. I must agree on keeping kitty's indoors. I be keeping my hopes high for the two of you. 

Here are some name's and there meanings:


*HERMES m*Usage: Greek Mythology
Pronounced: HUR-meez
Possibly meaning "cairn, pile of stones" in Greek. Hermes was a Greek god associated with speed and good luck, who served as a messenger to Zeus. He was also the patron of travellers, writers, athletes, merchants, thieves and orators. 

*BALDOMERO m*
Pronounced: bahl-do-MAY-ro
Derived from the Germanic elements bald "bold, brave" and meri "famou

*BALDWIN m*Usage: English
Pronounced: BAWLD-win
Derived from the Germanic elements bald "bold, brave" and wine "friend". This was the name of one of the leaders of the First Crusade, a nobleman from Flanders. After the crusaders conquered Jerusalem, he was crowned as the king of the Kingdom of Jerusalem. 

*EIR f*
Means "mercy" in Old Norse. This was the name of a Norse goddess of healing and medicine


keep us posted


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I have just now had the courage to read this thread...when I saw how long it was, I figured Tykhe must have made it, so I could read it without getting terribly depressed. I am so very glad he made it through, and I can't wait to see some pics of him with his new wheels! I wonder--will the wheels stay on? Do you take them off periodically?


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

The kitty is doing really really great. I can't believe how well he is recovering. We are really starting to see his personality a bit....he's so funny! Now when we walk in the room and say "Hey Tykhe" he meows in response! So smart! It's like this little husky meow, I wish I could record it so you could hear it! 
I can take the wheels off whenever I want, like if he's cuddling with me, or if he looks sleepy. They are just attached by a harness. We would take them off when he wants to sleep, the vet said we will learn ways he will tell us what he wants or needs. Also, the vet said he can creep around with just his front paws, without the wheels. So if he's in his bed (on the floor) and he gets hungry he can creep over to the food. The vet said to keep the wheels on when we are not home, he can sleep with them on but it's more comfortable with them off. The vet said we can train him to sleep on a pillow, like leave his wheels on the couch, and just stretch himself out on a pillow so he's level. We'll see what he likes, and work with it.
He's eating nicely now, the vet has him on MediCal (or course!). He really likes chicken and liver! We are also keeping a close eye to make sure he's drinking enough water. Everything else is functioning well, and he's healing well. I can't wait until the stitches come out and he comes home though!
So that's about all the news I have for now, I will keep you all updated for sure though! Tykhe says hi!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Tell Tykhe thst Gaylord, Ashley, Boris, and myself all send him the very best  I am so glad he is doing so well. I can't wait until you get to bring him home!!!!!What an exciting day that will be!!!!! I just know he will be a wonderful addition to your family. When do we get pictures?


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

congrats on little tykhe's recovery... it really warms my heart to hear that he's adjusting well and getting ready to go home to his life-saver  great job maleke, i'm so happy for you :lol:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

congratulations!! sounds like everything will go well from now on  post pictures when you can!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Wonderful news - bunches of hugs for you and Tykhe  !


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You and Tyhke are famous! (How do you pronounce that?)

It sounds like you should call in his story to your local newspaper.  One more question out of curiosity...how will he go to the bathroom?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad the vet is taking a real interest in Tykhe, and is giving you guidance for his homecoming. This is truly a remarkable story of love and determination! Pictures when you can, please. You're both special.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

so glad to hear he's doing well. i want pictures!


----------



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

Im amazed at this story and totally enthrawled. ! 
i am very excited to see some photos of this little miracle.
To hear what he has been through and survive against the odds is remarkable.
I have seen these 'wheelchairs' for dogs, but never seen one attached to a cat. I always thought they would never tolerate it well and refuse to accept it, but I would love to see the oposite.
You must be looking forward to getting him home.
He sounds like a fighter, bless your heart for adopting him.

anxiously looking forward to reading new posts !


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Maleke said:


> The kitty is doing really really great. I can't believe how well he is recovering. We are really starting to see his personality a bit....he's so funny! Now when we walk in the room and say "Hey Tykhe" he meows in response! So smart! It's like this little husky meow, I wish I could record it so you could hear it!
> I can take the wheels off whenever I want, like if he's cuddling with me, or if he looks sleepy. They are just attached by a harness. We would take them off when he wants to sleep, the vet said we will learn ways he will tell us what he wants or needs. Also, the vet said he can creep around with just his front paws, without the wheels. So if he's in his bed (on the floor) and he gets hungry he can creep over to the food. The vet said to keep the wheels on when we are not home, he can sleep with them on but it's more comfortable with them off. The vet said we can train him to sleep on a pillow, like leave his wheels on the couch, and just stretch himself out on a pillow so he's level. We'll see what he likes, and work with it.
> He's eating nicely now, the vet has him on MediCal (or course!). He really likes chicken and liver! We are also keeping a close eye to make sure he's drinking enough water. Everything else is functioning well, and he's healing well. I can't wait until the stitches come out and he comes home though!
> So that's about all the news I have for now, I will keep you all updated for sure though! Tykhe says hi!


I just started reading this thread! What an amazing story. Poor little Tykhe. But it is so wonderful that you found this kitty. He is going to have a very good life with you.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Terrible accident*

What a fantastic thing you have done.
I would never have believed that a cat so badly injured could have made it through. Well done - I could never have been so brave as you.
luv
seashell


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Maleke-

You and Tykhe both ROCK  

Please please pics when you can.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

update, please!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I just read this thread. You really are an angel. You safed Thyke's life...without you, he would be left on the road. 
I can't wait to see his pictures and maybe one day I can see him face to face? What do you say?  I've never seen a cat on wheels. I can't describe how happy I am that Thyke is doing well. It is a miracle!!! I wish more people would be like you.
Say "hi" to Thyke!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Tykhe is doing really well. He had some kind of allergic reaction to one of the medications, so now they are running a bunch of tests to see if he's allergic to anything else. He's ok now though, still eating and drinking and sleeping a lot. He is being fitted for his wheels in two weeks, but it looks like he won't be needing them much. The specialist I talked to about it said that cats can learn to run (well he calls it skip!) and even jump with no back legs. He said he has seen cats running around the house with other cats after losing both back legs. He said that the wheels will really help him when he's older, if he gets weaker. So we are going to train him to use the wheels now, while he is young, but it looks like he may be ok without them on a day to day basis. 
I have pictures of him now, they are on the computer but I dont' know how to upload them onto this site! I will get my boyfriend to show me how really soon. I wanted to wait until he looked better before I posted pictures, because he looked really sad right after the accident. Now he's looking better every day! I can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

That is so great!!!! I just know Tykhe will adjust easily-how could he not, with a mommy like you?  I'm sorry he had an allergic reaction..poor baby, what next??? Anyway, do you know when you might get to bring him home? Oh, and I can't wait for the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I have some new GREAT news! I just talked to my mom, a few days ago she had to have one of her cats put down due to kidney disease. The cat was 16 years old, so this leaves her 8 year old Siamese cat Simbah without a friend. Since Simbah is a bit older, he isn't AS active as a kitten. She has been following Tykhe's story with interest since I rescued him, and we have come to the conclusion that her home would be even better than my home for him. There is only 1 cat there, unlike here where I have 2 CRAZY kittens. Simbah can sleep for hours, so he will be happy to cuddle with Tykhe. Also, Simbah misses his friend....and he is sad and unlike himself lately so he will be happy to have a new companion. I will miss Tykhe, but my mom only lives half an hour from our house so I can visit a lot! I am so happy! I just think it will be better for him. This cat just keeps getting luckier!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

That is wonderful  How great for ALL parties involved here!!This story started out so awful, and just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope Simbah and Tykhe will become great friends, and that your mom and the kitties will bring great joy to one another!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Wow, what an AMAZING story....I was sitting here crying out of sadness at first, then out of happiness for you and this little cat...and it's fantastic that your mom will take him, it will probably be easier for him to be with an older calmer cat.
Keep us updated on this wonderful story!!!!
And pictures, please!!!!


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Great news on Tykhe's new home..I'm sure it will work out great, and like you said, you can visit often!

Lisa


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's fantastic! It's amazing how everything changed to good. Tykhe will be happy to have a good home and Simbah will have a new friend. I'm sure that was ment to happen....


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Isn't this amazing how it was all meant to work out like this! What a blessing for Tykhe!


----------

